# Rossi 462 357 snubby



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Been thinking about buying one. Any experiences here with that gun?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that Rossi guns are now made by Taurus.
In any case, they're pretty cheap.
Therefore, you probably will get what you pay for.

If I'm correct, that Taurus now makes Rossi guns, a search for "Taurus" on this forum may become enlightening.


----------



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just ordered the 4 in. Should be here in a week or so. But i found both good and bad reviews, But it comes with a warranty for the life of the firearm. If it ever breaks then just send it to get fixed. I wouldnt use "cheap" i would use "affordable". But hey, im just a broke college student, what do i know!


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I know Taurus bought the Rossi company 2-3 years ago. I've owned one Rossi 22 snub revolver, and a few of their model 92 rifles and 3-4 of their sxs shotguns, The rifles (specially the later ones) needed a little tuneing up. But other than that they have all been very good guns.

I'm looking for info from someone who owns or has oned one. I shot one a few weeks back that belongs to a friend. But at that time he had only had it a couple weeks, not long enough to make a judgement call on it.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

sixguncowboy said:


> Been thinking about buying one. Any experiences here with that gun?


For all the FACTS, without the BS; go here..........
• Rossi Revolvers


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the Rossi guns are what they are, a price point gun. If a buyer keeps that in mind, then they would be happy with the gun they bought. You can't pay that price and get a Ruger or Smith & Wesson, lets not kid ourselves.


----------



## CowboyJustice (Aug 4, 2012)

I just put my Rossi 461 .357 Mag snubbie, back in the safe for the night. IMHO, it's an excellent choice for its price point. I strap my 461 on my hip every day while working on my cattle ranch. It can take a hell of a beating and then turn around and take out a coyote with ease. Personal opinion though.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Years ago, before buying the Smith 640 I've carried daily for ten years, I had a Rossi clone of the Model 60. Model 88, I think it was. Not the equal of a Smith J-frame in fit, finish or smoothness, but a perfectly serviceable and dependable little gun which I wasn't afraid to carry loaded with +P ammo (though I practiced with standard pressure loads). I can't speak from personal experience about the new ones, but generally have heard the same kind of thing---quite decent weapons for the reasonable price.


----------

